

High-Performance MATLAB with GPU Acceleration - bsprings
http://devblogs.nvidia.com/parallelforall/high-performance-matlab-gpu-acceleration/

======
smeyer
Galeos, you might be hellbanned? Your previous comments look fine, but your
CUDA comment is dead. It could have just been downvoted or flagged to
oblivion, but that would be surprising for what seems like a pleasant and
useful recommendation.

~~~
GaleosRedux
Thanks for the heads up. How odd. As I was saying:

As this blog post mentions, you can still make use of CUDA in Matlab without
the Parallel Computing toolbox.

If you're interested in using CUDA via C-MEX in Matlab then I recommend the
book 'Accelerating MATLAB with GPU Computing' by Jung W. Suh.

------
galeos
As this blog post mentions, you can still make use of CUDA in Matlab without
the Parallel Computing toolbox.

If you're interested in using CUDA via C-MEX in Matlab then I recommend the
book 'Accelerating MATLAB with GPU Computing' by Jung W. Suh.

